# Cork Bark



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anybody here used corkbark as an aquarium background? How do you like it?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't believe that I ever used cork bark as a backgound. But, I've used corkboard. 

Once a loooonngg time ago, (in a land far, far away,lol) I found a large piece of dark corkboard that I used as a background. I grew Java fern on it. Since it has a rather pitted, for lack of a better word, the plant adhered very well. I used a silicone adhesive to afix it to the backglass of the aquarium. It was a little hard to take it off when I decided to remodel the tank. When the java fern finally fill in it was awesome.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I've never used it myself, but think it would make a really effective looking background. I would have been worried about any chemicals it might release into the tank over time, but since herefishy has used it in the past that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------

